# Alex Taylor : Video-selfie chain for Brits anxious about referendum



## alextaylor

I'm a British journalist based in Paris and I'm looking for people as anxious and indeed angry as I am about the way our voice isn't being heard in the debate leading up to the referendum. We may well lose all our rights to be here if the UK votes no - which isn't at all unthinkable, and no one is listening to us in the British media. 
I've just set up a video selfie chain and need some input from expats in France or elsewhere - please take a look at it on youtube using angrybritsabroad in the search function (it's me and a friend so far but started yesterday) and if you'd like to join and send something, (just a video selfie of 20 seconds or so) all the instructions are on the end of the extract (it's only a minute long) - otherwise please feel free to contact me
Thanks and please support this to get it going !


----------

